# new Sage Vantage 376-4 (3wt)



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I recently posted I got a new 3wt rod built on a Matrix blank, unfortunately I broke the tip section on it. 
It's under warranty, but I couldn't stand to be without a 3wt after using one, so I ordered a Sage Vantage (370-4 / 3wt, 7'0", 4pc - I made a mistake when I typed the title of the thread and put 376-4) yesterday and USPS delivered it this morning. It's raining here, but I had to test drive it anyway. 

Took it to the local lake, tied on a #16 wet fly of my own creation and tried casting. Didn't take but a minute or two to test the rod with a fish on, and I love the way a 7" bluegill feels on it. 
The new Sage has a bit "faster" action than the matrix rod and it was no trouble getting 35 - 40' casts with it using the Rio MainStream WF3F line I had in the reel, but it is still light enough to enjoy the fight of even a small bluegill.

I have a feeling this is going to be one of my favorites! Now I just need to catch a bass or two on it to really test it out.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Well that means you will be proud owner of 2 3wt right? Nothing wrong with that. The longer length will be just fine. I use the Scott E2 8ft for gills and bass.


----------

